# #42 forced induction software other then UNITED MOTORSPORT



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there anywhere i can get forced induction #42 software besides UM or C2?

Ive been waiting on UNITED MOTORSPORTS for about 4-5 weeks now for a chip, they first told me they just went out of stock the day before and they would order more.. 

i call 2 WEEKS later and they tell me to call back in another 2 WEEKS
so i call back again on monday they tell me they have one in a car that they will sell me for me to call back Today.

So i call back today now all of a sudden that wont work i have to wait another week! thats how i feel right now..


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

That sucks, ever thought about going standalone?

 I got a unit I'm selling for good pirce


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont want standalone so im not really interested im looking more for a chip.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

catalina2.o said:


> i dont want standalone so im not really interested im looking more for a chip.


 Stand alone offers you the heart ache of needing a good tuner that knows the software and ecu..


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

Lugtronic PnP.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I would wait for the UM #42 chip... I have one and it's sweet. My brother has c2 and it works also, but my fuel trim is much better.


And be paitent, I've been waiting 3 months for wheels, car is sitting on jack stands, but then again I have 4 cars.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Jeff IS UM..he is one man running a business all alone, give him time. you will be satisifed and loving it


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Jeff IS UM..he is one man running a business all alone, give him time. you will be satisifed and loving it


Good software is aged to perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Jeff is not running it all alone. The UK office of UM is ran by Matt, and he is Jeff's partner taking care of business, fabrication and tuning development in a world outside off America called Europe.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> That sucks, ever thought about going standalone?
> 
> I got a unit I'm selling for good pirce





ZWStewart said:


> Lugtronic PnP.


x3!!! Lugtronic is the best thing to happen to VW. So SO SOOO much better then all the C2, APR, Speedtuning, crap I've used in the past. 



angelod307 said:


> Stand alone offers you the heart ache of needing a good tuner that knows the software and ecu..


Or you can take an hour to figure out how it works yourself... thats the best part of having a standalone! You dont need anyone else to make changes, you can do it yourself on a laptop.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm probably gonna go with lugtronics as well, I've got friends who has gotten work done by Kevin Black and they're all very happy :laugh:


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

ZWStewart said:


> Lugtronic PnP.


Yeah,ok. Thats what i was sold, plug and play. Yeah. but sorry two years later i am still on the fence. Car has a hard time starting cold....i really do not care to down talk this company, but here we are. Two years later. The last email i sent to kevin took 2 months for a reply. Guys i think kevin is a great guy and all, but unless he has more help, you may end up here with me as well.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

skydaman said:


> x3!!! Lugtronic is the best thing to happen to VW. So SO SOOO much better then all the C2, APR, Speedtuning, crap I've used in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can take an hour to figure out how it works yourself... thats the best part of having a standalone! You dont need anyone else to make changes, you can do it yourself on a laptop.



You are sooooo right. My plan is to atleast find someone to guide me. All the time, money, and heartache would be for not if i goof it up now. But you are correct, self relience is the way on most everything in life.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

angelod307 said:


> Yeah,ok. Thats what i was sold, plug and play. Yeah. but sorry two years later i am still on the fence. Car has a hard time starting cold....i really do not care to down talk this company, but here we are. Two years later. The last email i sent to kevin took 2 months for a reply. Guys i think kevin is a great guy and all, but unless he has more help, you may end up here with me as well.





angelod307 said:


> You are sooooo right. My plan is to atleast find someone to guide me. All the time, money, and heartache would be for not if i goof it up now. But you are correct, self relience is the way on most everything in life.


VEMS is use by tons of people not just Kevin, they even have their own forum for support. If you have a simple problem like cold start there are threads even on here that show what you need to change. 

For instance:

Warm-up enrichment curve: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nts-to-compare&highlight=lugtronic+cold+start

VEMS warm-up enrichment: http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34693

http://www.vemssupport.com/forum/index.php/topic,280.msg2529.html#msg2529

http://www.vemssupport.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=faefa444c4dd3bb75f61ac9c7faa534d&


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats fantastic. I do thank you for the direction. I will figure this out with the forum help for sure.


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

ok so i just recieved my c2 42# supercharged software

first impressions on the c2 chip.. i video taped everything just incase c2 said i did something wrong.. so i can have proof of what i did. I opened up ecu and pulled my giac chip out.. correctly installed my c2 FI chip and sealed up ecu.. installed ecu and connected battery terminal.. then i turned the key to accessory mode and let the car adapt the TB for a few minutes.. then i started up the car.. and let it warm up for a few

this is were it gets interesting.. car is idling alone around 14.5 - 15.5 a/f ratio
then I tap the throttle it goes to like to 10.5 which is super rich then 17.4 then back to 15 then to 13 then to 15.5 then back to 16 or 17 then back to 12 (BASICALLY its all over the place?) what the hell is going on..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Drive around on light cruise for a few miles then report back. See if the AFR's smoothen out as you get more time on the car. With a constant throttle body position and relatively stable load (as in cruise) the AFR should not be so unstable.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

catalina2.o said:


> ok so i just recieved my c2 42# supercharged software
> 
> first impressions on the c2 chip.. i video taped everything just incase c2 said i did something wrong.. so i can have proof of what i did. I opened up ecu and pulled my giac chip out.. correctly installed my c2 FI chip and sealed up ecu.. installed ecu and connected battery terminal.. then i turned the key to accessory mode and let the car adapt the TB for a few minutes.. then i started up the car.. and let it warm up for a few
> 
> ...


all sounds normal

what happens when you actually drive it?


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Im going to write a tune for mk4 12v turbo setup with a blow thru MAF hopefully have it done late springtime early summer. im getting my hardware together for the turbo set up now. When im done writing it I may offer it on here but im not sure of the demand for such a software setup. Also im planning on offering an e85 version but that will come much later because e85 isnt easy to come by here in NJ as there are only 3 public stations here so far. I could write the software faster if i had a car with a full turbo kit on it already and probably a week to test and tune it. Currently i have ME7 in my mk3 vr6 as i converted it over last year so i could avoid dealing with these "Tuning Company's" that pretty much have most people by the balls. As far as stand alone goes i think its nice but people have to pass inspection and want to daily drive their car. Tuning the ME7 ecus is only a few steps away from standalone. You have the ability to tune the ecu and still have safety features and diagnostics. So if anyone wants to work with me before i put my kit together feel free to IM or call me. I will also post a thread in here when i start the install and tune but like i said most likely gonna be in late spring early summer.


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

catalina2.o said:


> ok so i just recieved my c2 42# supercharged software
> 
> first impressions on the c2 chip.. i video taped everything just incase c2 said i did something wrong.. so i can have proof of what i did. I opened up ecu and pulled my giac chip out.. correctly installed my c2 FI chip and sealed up ecu.. installed ecu and connected battery terminal.. then i turned the key to accessory mode and let the car adapt the TB for a few minutes.. then i started up the car.. and let it warm up for a few
> 
> ...


a turbo VR i built had the same problem and it turned out to be a voltage problem now its steady and works perfect.. check your voltage at your mane power of the AF guage.. make sure it has a big enough wire...


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry to bring up a semi-dead issue, but its either lugtronics or vems for standalone? are these truly the best for vee dubs? i read that motec was the best, and what about vi-pec?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are excellent options but less popular because of price. 

We use Vi-pec's on damn near everything we build and they are VERY good ecu's- easy to configure / tune / use and durable. Even those though, which are cheaper then Motec, are at the high end of the budget range for most VW guys who tend to be enthusiasts. 

For more basic setups, Link (same co as vipec) does sell a 4 inj driver, 4 ign driver + a few extra inputs and outputs for $1k retail. The bigger boxes will do drive by wire and a lot of stuff- which is more then most first time standalone guys are going to want to wire and configure anyways.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah i know you guys are tuning with vipec, last waterfest i spoke to cassidy and ended up getting ALL my bottom end parts from you guys for my 16v abf project. at the time there were a few things in development & is the reason i stood away from it. i'll have to give you a call (hopefully when your not too busy) so we can discuss this standalone more in detail (besides what i can find online). thanks pete.:beer:


----------

